
Show HN: Greypad – Secure PDF Reader - greynote
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1450783054
======
greynote
Hi guys, we decided to make Greypad Pro
([https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1448225704](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1448225704))
free for this launch weekend. Hope you guys enjoy it!

